
When is AI not AI? - mattturck
https://mattturck.com/notai
======
mattturck
Inspired by the issues at ScaleFactor:

* Using humans in AI is a feature, not a bug

* Whether you can “fire” those humans along the way makes or breaks the business

* Not all business problems lend themselves well to AI automation

